# just reported someone to the RSPCA...



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

and now i feel a bit wierd, lol.

sounds strange but its not guilt or anything as i know the dog is suffering, but i feel kinda bad.

i don't know if its just because i've never done it before or what really.
or maybe i'm worried they'll know its me, not that i care much, but what if they turn it on me an report my animals? not that any of them are kept unsuitabley, i just dont want some rspca officer poking around judging me.
know what i mean?

maybe its because i really dont like the rspca, i just felt i had to do something though.

basically this person has a very old dog that cant even walk, not at all, she has to lift it about, and its been this way for months. shes refusing to let go, and its not fair. shes a very controlling person and refuses to take anyones advice.

i wouldnt dream of keeping a dog alive in that state, so i had to do something.

thing is its my auntie so if she knew it was me it could cause a bit of a rift, but i've never liked her as shes been a real cow to my mum.

this all sounds so random, lol, sorry for rambling.

i did the right thing... right?


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

if you're concerned about the animals welfare, then you,ve done the right thing. They may not just charge in and seize the animal


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i was hoping that if they say its time to let him go she might actually listen, as shes ignored the vet


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

if you feel an animal is suffering then reporting the owner to the rspca is the right thing to do. regardless of who the owner is.

too many people ignore an animals suffering for some of the points you mentioned and it isnt fair.

and in respect to her finding out it was you or the rspca coming round to you, you'll have nothing to worry about, you can hold your head high and know you did the proper thing and im sure your pets are properly looked after so wouldnt concern them.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i wish more people if they felt if an animal was not being cared for properly or so would call the rspca more often. whats the worse that can happen. the rspca can visit and may even end up seeing the animal is ok so nobody losses at the end of the day.

if you felt that you had to call them then you did the right thing and good on you.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks guys, you've made me feel a bit better


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well done you! :notworthy: You did the right thing!


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

thats what their reportline is for. There are many different ways an owner can make an animal suffer and sometimes it's for their own selfish reasons. You've done the right thing....xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Many years ago, someone once reported us to the RSPCA for our thin greyhound, they knew nothing of what was going on, and the fact she was newly rescued and incredibly poorly (she in fact went to put ON 12kgs in our care), when the RSPCA visited they got all the info, spoke to our vets and knew straight away we'd done nothing wrong, it turned out to be a neighbour with a gripe (rough area - they were unhappy about us as we were not from around there - we found out later when we got a brick through the window).

I completely understand reporting someone when an animal is truly suffering or being neglected, but there is a fine line between _looking_ like they are suffering and _actually_ suffering. Are you absolutely sure this dog needs to die now, and isn't happy?

There's a lot of things I wouldn't do to keep an animal with me, I'm a firm believer in rather a day too early than a day too late (eg rather they go before they're truly suffering), but there are many owners out there who love their pets very much who think differently - and are positive their paralysed pets are content, and if that's the case in this instance, I'm sure their vet would tell them when it's time to let go.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

so you've reported somebody to the RSPCA for *not* abusing their dog? 

There is no law that states you should put an old dog down, just because it can't walk doesn't mean it's being abused, neglected or in pain, it's just old... Like my grandma who struggles to walk without help; maybe you'd like to nip round and break her neck because obviously needs putting out of her misery.

I hope somebody puts you down for being an insensitive little shit. It's her pet dog / companion and she spends her days with it and looking after it so she's a better idea of if it's in pain than you have.
If they decide to put it down even though it might not be in pain, it'll be on your head and i hope you struggle to live with it. Because; my Rio is knocking on and doesn't have too many years left in him. if somebody decides that they've got a right to interfer and phoned the RSPCA (not that it has anything to do with them), i'll make sure they spend the rest of their days wishing it was them who'd got put down.

You're probably the type of person who'd have told me i should have had him put down when he had cancer, because he obviously can't survive with only half his bottom jaw can he?
So no.. you didn't do the right thing and having 'lol' throughout your post shows you're a despicible little creature.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and the people praising you for doing it.. you're as bad.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

woah woah woah...
if you don't agree sunshine then say so but to call people little ***** is a step too far my friend!
i'm not sure what i think of this but i certainly would not go off like that.

please try to think about how your rant might make the OP feel...
she wanted advice and support not a flaming!

To the OP...if you feel you did the right thing then rest easy....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i did think first and i wanted them to feel like shit. They've taken it upon themself to decide that the RSPCA should kill their aunties dog, just because they THINK it must be in pain because it's old.

If they feel bad, or maybe cry at what i said.. then good, job done. Maybe they'll think twice next time before they act like a selfish little brat.


and please.. explain to me how you can support somebody for doing the wrong thing?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

its the wrong thing in your opinion...

in others eyes its the right thing...
i'm sure if the RSPCA feel the dog is ok then they will act accordingly.
also, IF what the OP says is true then the dog hasn't even been to the vets...
maybe a vet check will help sort things out...

i'm not too fussed either way... its not my matter but i just think your response was a little OTT...

each of us is entitled to our opinion and if people *really* do belioeve they are acting in the best interests then surely thats ok...

what if it turns out the dog is in pain? surely a trip to the vets for medication would be a good thing?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if the dog is in pain then a trip to the vet yes; not being reported to the RSPCA who can't do anything anyway. 
What really pissed me off is that they thought it was funny and only asked for people to back them up after they'd done it and didn't ask for advice before. 

Now their aunty is looking after her dog and will get a knock on the door from the RSPCA and be accused of neglecting the dog. If she's not clued up she might let them in and they might decide it needs putting down (they're cretins not vets) without getting proper vet advice.

Don't forget, the RSPCA is an animal CHARITY and have no power, rights or abilty to decide that a pet is ill or not.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

from what i can gather from the original post..she says her auntie is quite stubborn and will not listen to advice...
maybe the RSPCA turning up will just give her a nudge in the right direction?

surely if what the OP says is true then some of your anger should be directed at auntie..who has not taken her dog to the vets...perhaps it would not have gotten to this had she taken some family advice and got the poor pup checked out.

as i said..i'm, not sure what i think...you can only go with what people tell you and the info you're given... for all we know the OP could be lying and have a serious gripe against her aunt OR she could have really left this as the last resort and now be feeling bad...
who knows.. 
my 'gripe' was simply the forcefulness of your message and how you seemed to get some glee out of being a bit mean...
but agin that could just be that you are really passionate about this..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i refuse to sugar coat things and think the OP should think hard about what they've done. People tend to take more notice if you're 'mean' than if you try and explain things nicely as there's less room for them to find a loophole to convince themself they've done the wrong thing.

There's being stubborn and there's owning a pet...

I am passionate about the subject as well, if anybody reported me to the RSPCA i'd bite their f*&king face off (you have to swear when saying that, there isn't really a nice way to way somebody's face)


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> i refuse to sugar coat things and think the OP should think hard about what they've done. People tend to take more notice if you're 'mean' than if you try and explain things nicely as there's less room for them to find a loophole to convince themself they've done the wrong thing.
> 
> There's being stubborn and there's owning a pet...
> 
> I am passionate about the subject as well, if anybody reported me to the RSPCA *i'd bite their f*&king face off* (you have to swear when saying that, there isn't really a nice way to way somebody's face)


They'd bite something else off.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh ok...i'm glad we have managed to have a calm chat about it tho...i thought it might escalate into a bun fight...

well we'll see what happens i suppose...OP hasn't added anything yet and maybe thats the end of it...


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

That's interesting because I had interpreted that lol as a nervous laugh in my head....:blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmm could be.... 
to be honest i didn't really notice the 'LOL's when i read it...maybe thats why, i just read them as part of the OP's thoughts...like a nervous laugh...HMMM


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> oh ok...i'm glad we have managed to have a calm chat about it tho...i thought it might escalate into a bun fight...
> 
> well we'll see what happens i suppose...OP hasn't added anything yet and maybe thats the end of it...





quizicalkat said:


> That's interesting because I had interpreted that lol as a nervous laugh in my head....:blush:


Meko is just a fanny bone :flrt:
But the whole thing is that, yes... the OP may be wrong about the dog suffering but a RSPCA and vet trip could sort that out and confirm if the dog is or isn't suffering. Then, either way, there is peace of mind.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's also the humiliation of having the RSPCA van outside your door and being accused of neglecting your dog while all the neighbours twitch the curtain.

can you do a nervous laugh online?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> hmm could be....
> to be honest i didn't really notice the 'LOL's when i read it...maybe thats why, i just read them as part of the OP's thoughts...like a nervous laugh...HMMM


Ohhh get outta my head!

:lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> there's also the humiliation of having the RSPCA van outside your door and being accused of neglecting your dog while all the neighbours twitch the curtain.
> 
> can you do a nervous laugh online?


It's not humiliation. Unless you are an alpha male like yourself that has a great deal of pride under your moobs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Meko is just a fanny bone :flrt:
> .


 
you love it.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmmm, tricky one! Personally, with it being a family member who is obviously devoted to her pet, perseverance, or even support with helping her dog remain comfortable would have been preferable to just reporting her.

Bear in mind that the RSPCA might try to take her dog from her, possibly causing it stress and upset at the hands of strangers. Is that really fair for an ancient old dog?

Last saturday I had to help put down an ancient old pony that my boss has had from a child- the thing was a bloody skeleton, easily the cover of RSPCA cruelty propaganda, but was a very happy little thing with a great appetite and will to live. Unfortunately, he collapsed after receiving a last supper in preparation for being PTS on the monday. You could easily have argued that my boss was cruel to have kept him alive so long, but as I was close to the situation, knowing the pony well, I knew that wasn't the case. 

You don't know, as Meko says, that this dog is unhappy, or in pain- it might be, but dragging the RSPCA in is not the best course of action.

Personally I have and will pts any of my animals the minute I think their quality of life is compromised, but thats just me.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> you love it.


Hells yeah.


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

after reading this i am with meko all the way! i think that if you read the story and yeah the dogs sturggles with walking but is helped by its owner who obviously cares a great deal about it otherwise they would have had it put down. An animals time is its time and who are we to say when its up, i would support any of my animals till there dying day and thats what a caring owner should be not, oh the dogs got a limp kill it... 
i would think of the embarressment you cause the owner and the stress you may put the animal through if it is taken away from its caring owner who it trusts. 
you havent done the right thing and the people saying that she needs support and advise.... maybe just maybe she should have come for advise before! she picked up the phone and also if she doesnt want varied opinions then dont put it on a open forum. 

rick


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

sorry..my last post sounded odd didn't it..
i meant it to say, the LOL's just kinda became part of the flow of the tale... and thus i interpretted them as nervous laughs..
still...back to the point in hand.

i'm not actually sure i am a big RSPCA fan and i see what Meko means with regards to curtain twitching but, the dogs welfare needs to come first i suppose.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

maybe the OP needs to clarify things a bit..
i read it as she has tried to help and her auntie is not really open to that course of action and thus she felt no option but to report her.

Hang on... i'm going back to reread OP post...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SexyBear77 said:


> You don't know, as MEKO says, that this dog is unhappy, or in pain- it might be, but dragging the RSPCA in is not the best course of action.


 
bugger off with the capitals.. i'm not a fridge freezer!! :devil:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Moley165 said:


> after reading this i am with meko all the way! i think that if you read the story and yeah the dogs sturggles with walking but is helped by its owner who *obviously cares a great deal about it otherwise they would have had it put down*. An animals time is its time and *who are we to say when its up*, i would support any of my animals till there dying day and thats what a caring owner should be not, *oh the dogs got a limp kill it... *
> i would think of the embarressment you cause the owner and the stress you may put the animal through if it is taken away from its caring owner who it trusts.
> *you havent done the right thing* and the people saying that she needs support and advise.... maybe just maybe she should have come for advise before! she picked up the phone and also if *she doesnt want varied opinions then dont put it on a open forum.*
> 
> rick


Not true. You don't know this.
We are their owners, we choose when their time is up. If you have an animal in excrutiating pain you can't do anything about, you don't sit there going "oh, it'll go in it's own time. It can't die yet, it's time isn't up".
The dog can't walk, is what the OP said.
The OP also didn't say they didn't want varied opinions.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Meko said:


> bugger off with the capitals.. i'm not a fridge freezer!! :devil:


Ha ha, apologies :blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

'shes refusing to let go, and its not fair. shes a very controlling person and refuses to take anyones advice'

now if this is true then maybe a bit of a shock will be useful...


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

SilverSky said:


> and now i feel a bit wierd, lol.
> 
> 
> thing is its my auntie so if she knew it was me it could cause a bit of a rift, but i've never liked her as shes been a real cow to my mum.





SilverSky said:


> i was hoping that if they say its time to let him go she might actually listen, as shes ignored the vet



I think you could have tried a bit harder before to got rspca involved, i think you have gone this root instead of trying to talk to her because as you have said you have never liked her.

Do you know for sure that is is ignoring the vet.

Maybe you could have spoke to the vets to see what had been said, thats if you are allowed to do that, i am not sure.


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

SilverSky said:


> I just dont want some rspca officer poking around judging me.




Ahem.













^^^^This dog is CLEARLY in unbearable AGONY! KILL IT! KILL IT NOW.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Meko said:


> bugger off with the capitals.. i'm not a fridge freezer!! :devil:


Are you sure about that? :hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> 'shes refusing to let go, and its not fair. shes a very controlling person and refuses to take anyones advice'
> 
> now if this is true then maybe a bit of a shock will be useful...


 
but it's also their aunty so i'm guessing they don't live together and see everything that happens or know the full story.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i did notice that bit too...

but you could argue that in this case if thats how she feels about the RSPCA then it was a big step to call them..
as i said before in these sorts of cases its hard as you can only go off what the OP tell you and once again thats sunject to their interpretation.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> Are you sure about that? :hmm:


 
i might be cold, hang around kitchens and full of food... but a light doesn't come on when you open me up.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> i might be cold, hang around kitchens and full of food... but a light doesn't come on when you open me up.


I am most definately a fridge then. You open me up and not only do you get a light, you get a small band playing a jiggy tune with fireworks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you sound more like a jazz club.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well i feel the OP was right to get in touch with the RSPCA. i would have done. if there is nothing to worry about for the woman with the dog, then all will be well, if they feel it needs a vet check, then all the better for it going even if nothing comes of it. i am also as someone else said, in the mind of better 1 day early than a day too late. i have my pets pts when their issues cause them problems doing everyday stuff. my 10yr old collie x was pts when her arthritis meant she would yelp and struggle to crouch down to poop, but before that for months she was unable to climb the stairs but this wasnt part of everyday life (she wasnt meanto to go up there anyway!) 

OP i am 100% behind your decision. should you have been too eager to ring them then they will simply call and check it out. i have no issues if an RSPCA inspector wished to come and poke around my pets, i have nothing to hide, nothing to be judged by, i dont see how having a van outside your house could be considered embarrassing. we have had several times. albeit to collect injured wildlife but nobody else living around us would know that.

if your auntie feels her dog is fit and happy she wont have any problem talking to them and letting them see and check the dog IMO.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> It's not humiliation. Unless you are an alpha male like yourself that has a great deal of pride under your moobs.


It is humiliating. Because people looking in dont assume you're innocent, they assume you're guilty.



Freakinfreak said:


> Not true. You don't know this.
> We are their owners, we choose when their time is up. If you have an animal in excrutiating pain you can't do anything about, you don't sit there going "oh, it'll go in it's own time. It can't die yet, it's time isn't up".
> The dog can't walk, is what the OP said.
> The OP also didn't say they didn't want varied opinions.


When you post on a forum, you open yourself up to public discussion. If she didnt want opinions, she shouldn't have started a thread. What I suspect is she expected a pat on the back, but for some of us, we'd need more than a paragraph vaguely saying why she thought she should before we'll praise her for it. One side of the story, and all that.



Meko said:


> but it's also their aunty so i'm guessing they don't live together and see everything that happens or know the full story.


Exactly. And from what it sounds like, it's an aunty she doesn't particularly like. So who knows whether the dog was suffering or the OP just wanted to get a dig in and saw a good option.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In my world if an animal cant do the things that come naturally like walking or moving away from its sleeping area to toilet and it cant be mended at the vets its not fair to keep it alive. This story is so different to Meko having part of Rio`s jaw bone removed as hes mended after his surgery.
Some people hold on to long to an old pet for selfish reasons when at the end of the day its the animal that suffers.
When my old dogs are no longer able to function normally or are in pain that cant be controlled with drugs I have them pts, not nice for me BUT I always put them first, that is part of being a good caring owner.


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

My landladys cat is 18 years old,
Starting to get a little disorientated,
So he poo's in the front room.

Theyre putting him to sleep next week, 
"because he can't go wherever he likes"

I think there is a time to put a pet down,
If we knew both sides of the argument from both aunt, and niece.
Then we could get a proper picture of if the animals welfare is being compromised.

My old dog holly had a HUGE benign tumor the size of a fist coming out of her ribcage, people used to think we were monsters for not getting it removed or thinking its cancer and were just letting her suffer. But it would of been unnecessary surgery, just cos she didnt look "right". She lived til 17 years of age this year before she had to be put to sleep as her stomach flipped.

Its a touchy subject for all owners. Some feel "the natural way" is best. Some feel if it can not do one thing like it usually could do, then it needs to be put to sleep. Some are inbetween.

At the end of the day, if you feel you are doing the right thing and the animal reflects in your efforts improvements/stability to its health, then your doing whats best for the both of you. 

In an ideal world, where i didnt have to rush a decision, i'd prefer 3 chances before i put an animal to sleep. Thats just me being abit soft and a little bit of a dreamer, thinking and hoping things would improve. Like, 3 different tatics, medication, etc Before i gave up.

I dont think what she did was right, from my point of view. My grandma was questioned by RSPCA when i was younger, she fed her dogs fresh meat and veg mix everynight, she cooked for them daily. Just the dogs were ancient old rescue dogs with Sam being blind, and max having no teeth and a deformed skull due to being kicked in multiple times. Then to have the audacity of an animal charity she paid £40 a month to, to come round and accuse her of being a bad owner because they were apparently not being cared for properly. The anonymous tip was from the next door neighbor who used to shut her dog in a tiny bathroom whilst she was out, to stop him destroying the house. =/

I think its upto the owner to take responsibility for their animal and do the best thing for them. If it means being put to sleep, put it to sleep. Otherwise i dont really think its anyone's place to say.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I have an old or very sick pet I dont just have it pts, this is a decision that isnt taken lightly. I am backwards and forwards to the vets to try various treatments first to see if anything will help, an owner that is close to a pet will know themselves when the time is right as there is nothing worse than looking into a pets eyes and seeing pain,fear and confusion 
Ive had a few old cats and dogs in my lifetime that forget where to toilet, its easily cleaned so I certainly wouldnt call it a day on that basis alone


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> When I have an old or very sick pet I dont just have it pts, this is a decision that isnt taken lightly. I am backwards and forwards to the vets to try various treatments first to see if anything will help, an owner that is close to a pet will know themselves when the time is right as there is nothing worse than looking into a pets eyes and seeing pain,fear and confusion
> Ive had a few old cats and dogs in my lifetime that forget where to toilet, its easily cleaned so I certainly wouldnt call it a day on that basis alone



Im living on the basis "its an animal lovers household" =/ 
Apparently not! If youv had this cat since a kitten, i think its just elderly, stubborn old fashioned opinions shouldnt get in the way. They are VERY opinionated. Telling meto get the coatimundi spayed. WHO IS SHE GOING TO MATE WITH LOL! Im moving out tomorrow (hopefully), i feel like taking the cat with me, tbh. =[


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

until the OP logs back on and comments so we get an idea of the full situation i dont think anyone can say either way whether they should or they shouldnt have called the rspca. personally i have mixed feelings about the rspca, although i think there scamming :censor: who divert money away from other more worthwhile charities (and i personally have never had a positive experience with them) who else can you report a suffering animal or a case of cruelty to? the police wont do anything and theres only so much effect talking to/reasoning with/threatening/whatever the person can have. and personally if there was no other option available i couldnt let an animal suffer just because i didnt want to call the rspca.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Meko said:


> so you've reported somebody to the RSPCA for *not* abusing their dog?
> 
> There is no law that states you should put an old dog down, just because it can't walk doesn't mean it's being abused, neglected or in pain, it's just old... Like my grandma who struggles to walk without help; maybe you'd like to nip round and break her neck because obviously needs putting out of her misery.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. What a sad :censor: up the OP is. Obviously nothing better to do. Sounds like it's been done out of spite rather than compassion for the animal.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Mynki said:


> I totally agree. *What a sad :censor: up the OP is. Obviously nothing better to do. Sounds like it's been done out of spite rather than compassion for the animal.*


That was heartless.
Yes, it might be a bit embarrassing having the RSPCA over but in the end, it could mean the difference between a dog in pain, then saved and a dog not in pain and then everyone's happy.

The whole instance of the 'pride' that the visit may damage is a completely selfish thing. If I have the RSPCA around to do with any of my animals I'd be proud to show that all of my animals are fine and content and be able to tell them and show them that everything is fine.
I'd be more happy to know that people aren't shit scared doormats in this day and age. I think a lot more RSPCA calls could save more lives if people just had the guts to make the call.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> That was heartless.
> Yes, it might be a bit embarrassing having the RSPCA over but in the end, it could mean the difference between a dog in pain, then saved and a dog not in pain and then everyone's happy.
> 
> The whole instance of the 'pride' that the visit may damage is a completely selfish thing. If I have the RSPCA around to do with any of my animals I'd be proud to show that all of my animals are fine and content and be able to tell them and show them that everything is fine.
> I'd be more happy to know that people aren't shit scared doormats in this day and age. I think a lot more RSPCA calls could save more lives if people just had the guts to make the call.


If the OP is qualified to make the call. Then I'll retract it. But from what I've read, I completely agree with Meko.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Mynki said:


> If the OP is qualified to make the call. Then I'll retract it. But from what I've read, I completely agree with Meko.


Anyone is qualified to make a call to anyone, anytime, anywhere. 

It's down to opinion and obviously I do accept you have an opinion too but do you not think that a little bit of hurt pride instead of an animal in suffering is much better and not qualified enable a call?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

TBH thats how this started..
i just think that having an opinion is one thing but being nasty is another...
OP hurry up and clarify please!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

people think i'm nasty, but if the way i go about things makes somebody stop and think that maybe they went about it the wrong way.. then i'm doing it right.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Meko...i didn't mean you specifically.. as said before... iguessed you were more of a spirited/passionate kinda person...
and yes you are entitiled to your opinion....
i just can't be that upfront.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> so you've reported somebody to the RSPCA for *not* abusing their dog?
> 
> There is no law that states you should put an old dog down, just because it can't walk doesn't mean it's being abused, neglected or in pain, it's just old... Like my grandma who struggles to walk without help; maybe you'd like to nip round and break her neck because obviously needs putting out of her misery.
> 
> ...


 
only just noticed this hence the late reply!

you havent got a clue.

as i said, the vet has told her its best to put him down and she has ignored them. i hoped that by having the rspca advise her to do it also it might make her think again.

the dog cannot even stand up. 
he has arthritis and cant even get himself outside for a wee.
he cries in pain when she lifts him up.
she has to wheel him around in a trolley to get him anywhere.
he's been like this since march.

months of suffering.

but hey, thats ok, its just cos he's old right???!!!!

you'd keep your dog alive in that state would you?

idiot.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> only just noticed this hence the late reply!
> 
> you havent got a clue.
> 
> ...


well i pat you on the back, i feel you are perfectly right to have rung them. unfortunately chances are they wont be bale to encourage her if even the vet has said its time and shes ignoring them. i cant understand how anybody could be so heartless to allow their furry friend to suffer until the end like this :censor: 

my mum is getting to the same point with her jack russell, shes nearly 15 and struggles with everything, is blind and deaf, poops blood, has terrible arthritis, cant be touched or stroked anywhere except on the top of her head or she screams in pain,is suffering from kidney failure and has a bad heart murmur which leads to fits where she vomits and cant stand for hours, and has growths on her too which make it uncomfortable to lay down. she says when the vet says its time that she will have her pts, but so far even though the vet has said its time and she is hurting my mum still insists the dog is fine and isnt hurting 'too much'. some people can be so cruel. i know when i get old and im hurting all the time, cant enjoy life etc, i would happily go peacefully with a simple injection.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you goldie1212.

and thank you everyone else who supported me or at least waited to hear all the facts before judging.

some people are so quick to go off on one!

luckily i'm the sort of person that takes forums lightly and realises how judgey and horrible people can be on them, otherwise i might really have been hurt by some of the comments.

and i'd just like to say to anyone whose read this dont let it put you off ever phoning the rspca just because of things people like meko have said, if the animal is suffering then you have every right to, and if its not then the rspca can judge it so, and no harm will come from it.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> thank you goldie1212.
> 
> and thank you everyone else who supported me or at least waited to hear all the facts before judging.
> 
> ...


Can I just ask- how many pets have you PERSONALLY had euthanised, and did you ever once offer to *help* your aunt with the dogs care? As in, trying health remedies to ease its pain? If she's that defensive, it gives the impression that she just gets moaned at a lot. People who have a lot of pride often ignore advice the more they get- stubbornness. 

As yes, a lot of harm can come from contacting the RSPCA, they are a dreadful excuse for a welfare charity.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

lets just give the OP a break...
if what she says is true then i think the best course of action is to have the dog kindly put to sleep. I have had to make that choice about a pet and yes its heart breaking but i have always sought vets advice, and thought about the animals suffering.
how can squealing in pain be any sort of life?
also, does she not say they have tried to offer advice but auntie just ignores it...i'm sorry but if after 9 months nothings been done then a kick up the bum is needed...


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Right- I can 100% guarantee that this woman knows her wee dog ought to be pts; however, she is obviously struggling to face up to the facts.

There might be any number of reasons why-
she feels less guilty keeping it alive than she would putting it down
she cant face life without a dog
the dog makes her feel safe
etc etc

Putting a beloved pet to sleep is arguably one of the hardest decisions anyone can ever make, and different people deal with it in different ways- for some, like your auntie, denial is the best course of action. 

Have you tried to counsel your aunt, to be sympathetic and compassionate about the situation for longer than it takes to get pissed off? You obviously don't like her all that much, with makes me think you haven't. There are charities out there that will speak to her over in the phone, in her own time, to help her come to terms with what must be done.

At the end of the day, she is family, and what she needs is compassion- not the RSPCA banging down her front door.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

we've tried, the whole family has tried as they're all concerned for the dog. all she says is 'i can cope' but whether she can cope or not is irrelevant.

shes so set in her ways its unbelievable, she never backs down when she thinks shes right, she even insisted on trying to take him to hydrotherapy but they made her stop it in the end because the dog was too weak to do it.

i know it sounds harsh but i'm not even sure shes doing it because she cant let go of the dog emotionally, shes just so controlling i think she wants to be in charge of it all.

and thats not just me saying that because i dislike her, shes always been like that. shes the same with her son. shes not like most people.

and dont think i reported her to get back at her or anything, i'm not that petty, family memebers that get on with her have expressed just as much concern but would never do it because they'd feel bad because its her. its only been about the poor dog, and i wouldnt ever dream of keeping a dog alive in that state, itd heartbreaking to know he's been suffering so long.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmmm..
she sounds very stubborn indeed...
its hard with people like that as they would rather carry on as they are then admit 'defeat' (as they see it).

whatever the rights and wrongs...its a tough situation and i'm glad its not me having to make the decisions!


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

SexyBear77 said:


> Right- I can 100% guarantee that this woman knows her wee dog ought to be pts;* however, she is obviously struggling to face up to the facts.*
> 
> the dog is clearly suffering so facts must be faced
> 
> ...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

because the RSPCA are a charity to look after sick animals, not vets. The people who come and bang on the front door aren't qualified to determine if an animal is suffering in pain. The AWO's are as qualified to give medical advice as the Salvation Army are to give recording contracts.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> because the RSPCA are a charity to look after sick animals, not vets. The people who come and bang on the front door aren't qualified to determine if an animal is suffering in pain. The AWO's are as qualified to give medical advice as the Salvation Army are to give recording contracts.


 

Im not a fan of the RSPA but they are the only animal society to get police enforcement if needed. They may not have veterinary skills but they have the power to make the animal be seen by a qualified vet.
At our sanctuary we deal quite a lot with one of the inspectors and help by taking in abandoned animals when we have room. He feels so much frustration by how little power he actually has.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think regardless of whether the dog needed to be put down (and I don't believe anyone here can say yay or nay as it's a personal decision to be made by the owner and their vet privately), reporting an aunt for this kind of thing, where it clearly isn't deliberate abuse, is a skanky low thing to do and one that's clearly got ulterior motive behind it. It sounds like the aunt needs some bereavement counselling in advance, it's not easy to say goodbye or even to pick the right time. Poor lady and poor dog. Perhaps a bit of support and encouragement would've been a more mature path, but it wouldn't have got your aunt back for whatever you don't like her for, would it? 

ETA: A lot of people on this thread are saying "The dog clearly is" or "The dog clearly isn't" - remember we're only getting one side from someone who has admitted they hold a grudge against the person they've reported. If they cared about the dog and the owner, they may have taken a more mature path.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

people clearly arent reading what written so i'm going to repeat a couple of points one more time and then i'm done with this thread.

1. as i already said, i know the rspca arent quailified as vets, and i'm not their biggest fans, but shes already ignored the vets advice so i was hoping that she might listen if it came from a different source, and one with the authority to change things if needed. i hoped them saying it needs to be put down might make her see sense as she wont listen to the vet or any one in the family.

2. yes, i dont like my auntie, but thats beside the point. its nothing to do with getting her back for anything, i'd have done the same for anyone i knew with a dog in this situation if i knew it was suffering and they were ignoring advice.

3. even family members that get on with her have said something needs to be done as shes not listening to the vet or anyone else. loads of members of my family have tried to talk to her but shes the most stubborn person ever born and she'd never admit she was wrong, even if it means letting the dog suffer, which is why i rung the rspca. she wouldnt ever admit defeat.

4. this dog has been suffering for months, since march it has been unable to walk, it cant stand up, it cant get itself outside for a wee, and it has terrible arthritus. its also left by itself for hours each day, meaning its often messed all over itself where it cant get up without help.

would anyone here whose criticised leave there own dog like that for 9 months? 

could you watch your dog go through that?

no? 

then maybe you can see why i did it!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

maybe, but you never mentioned that at the start you just said.




SilverSky said:


> and now i feel a bit wierd, lol.
> 
> sounds strange but its not guilt or anything as i know the dog is suffering, but i feel kinda bad.
> 
> ...


and then ended with



> thing is its my auntie so if she knew it was me it could cause a bit of a rift, but i've never liked her as shes been a real cow to my mum.


so you didn't give anybody much information. You just sounded like a heartless cow


----------

